# Αγγελίες > [Πωλούνται] Είδη Εργαστηρίου & Όργανα >  > [Πωλείται / Μεταχειρισμένο] Αναλογικός παλμογράφος Hung Chang (Protec) 3502C.   20MHz

## VARMAX

Αναλογικός Παλμογράφος 20 MHz δικάναλος πλήρες λειτουργικός
(μαζί με 2 probes λίγο ταλαιπωρημένα)
Δίνεται στα 110ευρω.
Αποστολή κατόπιν συνεννόησης.
Τηλ.6945706653

----------

